# [SOLVED] Kernel Power 41 (63)



## sle3pingz (Nov 18, 2011)

Someone Help with my Kernel Power, already occur many times, i afraid my laptop can' take it anymore of suddenly restart...

This is My Laptop Spec:
- Lenovo IdeaPad Y570
• Intel® Core™ i7-2630QM CPU @ 2.00GHz (8CPUs), ~2.0GHz
• BIOS : InsydehH20 Version 03.60.4147CN25WW(V2.03)
• Memory : 8192MB RAM
• OS : Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit
• Disk Drive : WDC WD7500BPVT-24HXZT1
• NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M
Driver Version 266.74


The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped 
responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.

- System 

- Provider 

[ Name] Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power 
[ Guid] {331C3B3A-2005-44C2-AC5E-77220C37D6B4} 

EventID 41 

Version 2 

Level 1 

Task 63 

Opcode 0 

Keywords 0x8000000000000002 

- TimeCreated 

[ SystemTime] 2011-11-18T17:01:50.939614800Z 

EventRecordID 9563 

Correlation 

- Execution 

[ ProcessID] 4 
[ ThreadID] 8 

Channel System 

Computer Frankz-PC 

- Security 

[ UserID] S-1-5-18 


- EventData 

BugcheckCode 0 
BugcheckParameter1 0x0 
BugcheckParameter2 0x0 
BugcheckParameter3 0x0 
BugcheckParameter4 0x0 
SleepInProgress false 
PowerButtonTimestamp 0 

Please Help Reply ASAP, Thx ...


----------



## sle3pingz (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: Kernel Power 41 (63)*

This is Occured always when i Gaming, i already tried do Recovery but still same , please help , Thanks...


----------



## sle3pingz (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: Kernel Power 41 (63)*

i don't know how to save as html PERFMON, i attach output, only restart didn't occured any Blue Screen Of Death , but is restart , the power is suddenly off then suddenly on again...


----------



## sle3pingz (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: Kernel Power 41 (63)*

· OS - Vista/ Windows 7 ? Windows 7 Home Premium x64
· x86 (32-bit) or x64 ? x64
· What was original installed OS on system? Yes
· Is the OS an OEM version (came pre-installed on system) or full retail version (YOU purchased it from retailer)? Yes an OEM
· Age of system (hardware) ? Only 3~4 Month
· Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS? i only do some Recovery, i try recovery when this problem occured, but no use

· CPU : don't know how to check
· Video Card : GeForce GT 555M
· MotherBoard : don't know how to check
· Power Supply - brand & wattage : Still Original

· System Manufacturer : LENOVO
· Exact model number (if laptop, check label on bottom) : Lenovo IdeaPad Y570


----------



## sle3pingz (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: Kernel Power 41 (63)*

(Copy From General View)
Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
Date:  11/18/2011 11:04:24 PM
Event ID: 41
Task Category: (63)
Level: Critical
Keywords: (2)
User: SYSTEM
Computer: Frankz-PC
Description:
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power" Guid="{331C3B3A-2005-44C2-AC5E-77220C37D6B4}" />
<EventID>41</EventID>
<Version>2</Version>
<Level>1</Level>
<Task>63</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000000000000002</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2011-11-18T16:04:24.362413800Z" />
<EventRecordID>9376</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="4" ThreadID="8" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>Frankz-PC</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data Name="BugcheckCode">0</Data>
<Data Name="BugcheckParameter1">0x0</Data>
<Data Name="BugcheckParameter2">0x0</Data>
<Data Name="BugcheckParameter3">0x0</Data>
<Data Name="BugcheckParameter4">0x0</Data>
<Data Name="SleepInProgress">false</Data>
<Data Name="PowerButtonTimestamp">0</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Kernel Power 41 (63)*

*NOTE:* I have severe eye problems. If I do not respond to your postings, please PM another staff member for assistance.

There are no memory dumps in the uploaded files. This is either due to crashes that Windows couldn't identify - or by system settings that prevent the dump files from being placed in the C:\Windows\Minidump foler. Please do the following:


> *Upload Dump Files:*
> *NOTE:* If using a disk cleaning utility, please stop using it while we are troubleshooting your issues.
> Please go to C:\Windows\Minidump and zip up the contents of the folder. Then upload/attach the .zip file with your next post.
> Left click on the first minidump file.
> ...


FWIW - MSINFO32 doesn't show any BSOD's, so it's possible that none were generated (pointing to either a hardware error, or an error in creating the memory dump file). Since this occurs when gaiming, the most likely thing to check is/are: cooling of the system, and test the video card.

Make sure that all vents are clear, and that you've blown out the vents with canned air (don't use an air compressor or a vacuum as they can damage the system). Ensure that the fans are running.

Then try the Furmark test listed below. Watch the system and check the temps to see if/when it shuts down. After that, try Prime95 to stress the CPU and see if it shuts the system down.

MSINFO32 shows these 2 devices are disabled:


> Broadcom Bluetooth 2.1 USB	USB\VID_0489&PID_E00D\EC55F9E6CF2F	This device is disabled.
> CyberLink WebCam Virtual Driver	ROOT\MEDIA\0000	This device is disabled.


Please re-enable the devices, update their drivers, then disable them again.

Just a guess, but please update your Sierra Wireless USB device drivers. These can cause issues.

Please do this with your Kaspersky Internet Security (another guess on my part):


> *Anti-Virus Removal:*
> Please do the following:
> - download a free antivirus for testing purposes: Free AntiVirus
> - uninstall the antivirus software from your system (you can reinstall it, if so desired, when we're done troubleshooting)
> ...


----------



## sle3pingz (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks, i will try it
update all driver? i need to run any driver verfier?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Kernel Power 41 (63)*

problems like this are most often caused by corrupted drivers. Update all your drivers. If you have the most recent version installed, uninstall it and then install a fresh copy.

Running Driver Verifier is a good idea. Thanks for thinking of it!
Please run it before updating the drivers - and use these instructions:


> Using Driver Verifier is an iffy proposition. Most times it'll crash and it'll tell you what the driver is. But sometimes it'll crash and won't tell you the driver. Other times it'll crash before you can log in to Windows. If you can't get to Safe Mode, then you'll have to resort to offline editing of the registry to disable Driver Verifier.
> 
> So, I'd suggest that you first backup your stuff and then make sure you've got access to another computer so you can contact us if problems arise. Then make a System Restore point (so you can restore the system using the Vista/Win7 Startup Repair feature).
> 
> ...


----------



## sle3pingz (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: Kernel Power 41 (63)*

Ok, i will try it, the NvidiA and other too right? tonight i will try install all new update, if my Lenovo , installed all from Lenovo right? , how many times i need to do the verifier? 36 hours nonstop ? is that take a long time at process the verifier? Thanks Again for fast reply...


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Kernel Power 41 (63)*

We only need one memory dump from the Driver Verifier - but sometimes it doesn't make them. I usually suggest 2 or 3 memory dumps - but it depends on how rapidly they occur.


----------



## sle3pingz (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: Kernel Power 41 (63)*



usasma said:


> *NOTE:* I have severe eye problems. If I do not respond to your postings, please PM another staff member for assistance.
> 
> There are no memory dumps in the uploaded files. This is either due to crashes that Windows couldn't identify - or by system settings that prevent the dump files from being placed in the C:\Windows\Minidump foler. Please do the following:
> FWIW - MSINFO32 doesn't show any BSOD's, so it's possible that none were generated (pointing to either a hardware error, or an error in creating the memory dump file). Since this occurs when gaiming, the most likely thing to check is/are: cooling of the system, and test the video card.
> ...


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Kernel Power 41 (63)*

Removing Kaspersky is just a test. If it doesn't fix things you can feel free to reinstall it after we're done troubleshooting.

You should run Driver Verifier before removing the Kaspersky - as we want Driver Verifier to point out what the bad driver is. Once we have the memory dumps we'll most likely be able to tell where the problem comes from.


----------



## sle3pingz (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: Kernel Power 41 (63)*



usasma said:


> Removing Kaspersky is just a test. If it doesn't fix things you can feel free to reinstall it after we're done troubleshooting.
> 
> You should run Driver Verifier before removing the Kaspersky - as we want Driver Verifier to point out what the bad driver is. Once we have the memory dumps we'll most likely be able to tell where the problem comes from.


ok then, verifier driver and attach the memory dump at here? how many times i must do the verifier? if i do the driver verifier, and crash , that will damage our system or hardware?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Kernel Power 41 (63)*

The crash won't hurt the system.
Let it crash 3 or 4 times and upload the memory dumps for us to look at.


----------



## sle3pingz (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: Kernel Power 41 (63)*



usasma said:


> The crash won't hurt the system.
> Let it crash 3 or 4 times and upload the memory dumps for us to look at.


ok then, then i must rar each / rar four times crash minidumps or, 4 crash then rar 1 file all together?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Kernel Power 41 (63)*

zip them separately. That way, if I see a solution in one - we can stop the others from happening.


----------



## sle3pingz (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: Kernel Power 41 (63)*

usasmu, how to make the system resore to DVD? what you mean by using System Restore from your installation DVD to set the system back to the previous restore point that you created.


----------



## sle3pingz (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: Kernel Power 41 (63)*

- Recovery disc with existing backup image
Create a bootable recovery disc from an existing backup image?
or
- Recovery disc with current system
you mean is Create a Bootable recovery disc from the current system partition?
or
- Factory default recovery disc
Create a bootable recovery disc with the initial backup Image


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Kernel Power 41 (63)*

In Windows Vista and Windows 7, when you boot to the installation DVD (or a recovery/repair disk), one of the options is to repair your computer. (in the lower lright of the screen).

When you open that link, one of the options is to run System Restore: Startup Repair - Windows 7 Forums


----------



## sle3pingz (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: Kernel Power 41 (63)*



usasma said:


> In Windows Vista and Windows 7, when you boot to the installation DVD (or a recovery/repair disk), one of the options is to repair your computer. (in the lower lright of the screen).
> 
> When you open that link, one of the options is to run System Restore: Startup Repair - Windows 7 Forums


Need make a Restore/Recovery DVD/Disc first ? , can't use normal system restore point?


----------



## sle3pingz (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: Kernel Power 41 (63)*

sorry usasmu i ask to much, now the problem is , i didn't know how to make the repair disk with my current system right now, did you have any guide ? sorry i ask to much... and Thanks


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Kernel Power 41 (63)*

What if you can't boot into Windows?
What if the system crashes before you're able to select Safe Mode?
The System Repair disk is needed in order to access System Restore if Driver Verifier crashes the system too quickly.

To make one in Win7, go to Start...Maintenance...Create a system repair disc


----------



## sle3pingz (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: Kernel Power 41 (63)*



usasma said:


> What if you can't boot into Windows?
> What if the system crashes before you're able to select Safe Mode?
> The System Repair disk is needed in order to access System Restore if Driver Verifier crashes the system too quickly.
> 
> To make one in Win7, go to Start...Maintenance...Create a system repair disc


ok thanks , sorry i didn't know how to make a system repair disc, now i know, and if i use the system repair disc, the system is back to my windows now current system right? thanks again, tomorrow i will make a repair disk and attach the dump file here... Thanks again... :beerchug:


----------



## sle3pingz (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: Kernel Power 41 (63)*

ok, i already making a recovery disc and system repair disc, and i already verifier, after rebooting , the windows is booting normally and i feel the system do anything feel slow, is that because all driver is stressing? , then what should i do? waiting until crash and do nothing, or do anything like gaming until the system crash?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Kernel Power 41 (63)*

Driver Verifier makes the system slow.
Let it run for 36 hours of normal use


----------



## sle3pingz (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: Kernel Power 41 (63)*



usasma said:


> Driver Verifier makes the system slow.
> Let it run for 36 hours of normal use


if not until 36 hours but already crash ? 2 times enough?


----------



## sle3pingz (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: Kernel Power 41 (63)*

now i try to make a crash like before i do, but the crash didn't occured, i only enabled the bluetooth after enable the bluetooth install some driver and enable cyberlink audio like you post not update yet, now i try gaming like usual the crash occured but didn't occured , i will try do gaming and other until 36 hours with verifier, really my hardware or system is safe?
then what if after 36 hours the crash didn't occured ? what should i do?


----------



## sle3pingz (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: Kernel Power 41 (63)*

lookslike the problem is solved, i use verifier, playing games + open videos, didn't any crash occured , i only do the thing you said , enable the driver and update the drivers, but not disable them again, nothing occured, but if something happened again, can i ask you again usasmu? then this threads mark as solved?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Kernel Power 41 (63)*

Thanks for letting us know.

You may certainly ask again - but please understand that I may not reply because my eyes are getting worse as each day passes.

I will have surgery in mid-December - and hopefully that will fix things. But we won't know the results until the surgery is finished.

Good luck to you!


----------



## sle3pingz (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: Kernel Power 41 (63)*



usasma said:


> Thanks for letting us know.
> 
> You may certainly ask again - but please understand that I may not reply because my eyes are getting worse as each day passes.
> 
> ...


Thanks Usasmu, Hope You Surgery Success without any Problem ... :beerchug:


----------



## sle3pingz (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: Kernel Power 41 (63)*

how to mark this thread as solved?


----------

